# Pictures of 4 lb Maltese v. 7 lb Maltese



## jsbrook

Anyone have pictures of a 4 or 5 lb Maltese next to a 7 lb Maltese? And/or them together in relations to humans? Just interested in seeing what these size differences actually look like.


----------



## maddysmom

If you look at my signature picture starting from bottom~I have Suki 3.10 lbs, ling ling 6 lbs and Lacie is 8 lbs.
in the carriage you have Suki on right, Ling (6 lbs) in pink And Lacie (8lbs) carrying her pig.
I would like to add that Suki at nearly 4 lbs is by far my toughest, fearless and strongest physically out of the three. Don’t let her small size fool you. She has been conditioned to walk 1-3 miles a day and leads the pack the whole way.


----------



## Abella's Mommy

maddysmom said:


> If you look at my signature picture starting from bottom~I have Suki 3.10 lbs, ling ling 6 lbs and Lacie is 8 lbs.
> in the carriage you have Suki on right, Ling (6 lbs) in pink And Lacie (8lbs) carrying her pig.
> I would like to add that Suki at nearly 4 lbs is by far my toughest, fearless and strongest physically out of the three. Don’t let her small size fool you. She has been conditioned to walk 1-3 miles a day and leads the pack the whole way.
> View attachment 274886


Joanne, 
Your girls prove that all sizes of Maltese are adorable! 💞 
LOVE Lacie with her pink pig. Does she think she's going to carry it on her walk....Its almost bigger than she is? 
My favorite picture of your troop is your signature picture - It makes me smile everytime I see it! 😋
Interesting how size does not determine health, stamina or toughness in Maltese. 
🐶🐾🌻


----------



## jsbrook

Helpful. Thanks. They are all adorable. Great that the little one is active. 



maddysmom said:


> If you look at my signature picture starting from bottom~I have Suki 3.10 lbs, ling ling 6 lbs and Lacie is 8 lbs.
> in the carriage you have Suki on right, Ling (6 lbs) in pink And Lacie (8lbs) carrying her pig.
> I would like to add that Suki at nearly 4 lbs is by far my toughest, fearless and strongest physically out of the three. Don’t let her small size fool you. She has been conditioned to walk 1-3 miles a day and leads the pack the whole way.


----------



## maddysmom

Abella's Mommy said:


> Joanne,
> Your girls prove that all sizes of Maltese are adorable! 💞
> LOVE Lacie with her pink pig. Does she think she's going to carry it on her walk....Its almost bigger than she is?
> My favorite picture of your troop is your signature picture - It makes me smile everytime I see it! 😋
> Interesting how size does not determine health, stamina or toughness in Maltese.
> 🐶🐾🌻


Paulann, Lacie‘s Mr. Piggy has been with her from the very first day I brought her home to me. She never leaves his side. She sleeps, plays and even takes him on our walks, will drop him after 1/2 mile and then I become/appear as the crazy dog lady who walks with her 3 dogs and a stuffed animal, lol.


----------



## maddysmom

jsbrook said:


> Helpful. Thanks. They are all adorable. Great that the little one is active.


I know a lot of people assume the little ones are more fragile but in my case, my biggest one is the one with all the medical issues and my tiniest one is the hardiest. My middle one is the laziest, lol. As long as you find a reputable breeder, I wouldn’t think or put to much thought on size, as long as you get a healthy dog, you will have a wonderful life together, imo.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom

I can certainly attest to the "tiny" ones are not all that fragile since our little 2 1/2 lb Laci is far from "fragile". She runs circles around our 12 1/2 year old Chrissy!!


----------



## jsbrook

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I can certainly attest to the "tiny" ones are not all that fragile since our little 2 1/2 lb Laci is far from "fragile". She runs circles around our 12 1/2 year old Chrissy!!


Wow. That is one tiny tyke. Cute. How old?


----------



## The A Team

Archie was 10 lbs and Ava is 4 lbs.


----------

